# unable to configure sound card



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Goid day all 

for the past 3 hours i have been trying to get rew to work and configure my soundcard but nothing is working. REW is outputting no sound to the card bt it is working cause i can hear windows sounds. 

my card outpout is pluggued into my AVR tape in and my line in to the SPL 

my sound card is a realtek HD i have included a copy of the screen so you can see the error 
what am i doing wrong ??


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

*unable to configure sound card part2*

hre is the remaining of the picture screen


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: unable to configure sound card part2*

It seems to be recognizing your card, although I don't know what other possible selections are available in the SELECT DEVICE pulldown and I see the WAVE is greyed out. Note in mine it is not.

Attached is an example of my own RealTek card. You can clearly see it selected as RealTek AC97 Audio. 

What are the possible selections for you in this area. I don't recognize the INPUT selection. It says Back line-in/Mic front?


















Do you have WAVE un-muted in the mixer?
Can you use Windows Media player for example? to ensure that the wave codecs are loaded...









brucek


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

*Re: unable to configure sound card part2*

Bruce 

The only selection that i can access are:

back line in/mic front, realtek HD rear output, line in front green, line in front pink, microphone 

that's it 

when i boot the computer i can hear the starting sound in the right front speaker wave in is not mute but as soon as i select the input and output and try to set the measurement level, i get the error that wave control is not found for the selected output and when i check the card properties the wizard has mute the wave , unmuting it does not solve the problem at all as no sound is coming out 

it is as if REW is detecting all my input and output but not the card by itself 



brucek said:


> It seems to be recognizing your card, although I don't know what other possible selections are available in the SELECT DEVICE pulldown and I see the WAVE is greyed out. Note in mine it is not.
> 
> Attached is an example of my own RealTek card. You can clearly see it selected as RealTek AC97 Audio.
> 
> ...


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

When I go the Real Tek web site and look at the download driver software for my regular RealTek card versus the ALC260 software for your card, it seems that yours has features for high resolution 192Khz dacs and X64 audio codecs in the cards driver software. Fancy stuff.

Unfortunately John (author of REW) is away on travel until later this week. He could comment on this better than myself. He may chime in if he fires up his laptop though.

What sampling rate do you have the card at? Can you set it to 48Khz?

It seems fairly obvious that the card cannot recognize the wave codec since it has greyed it out.

brucek


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

It is set already at 48 Khz 

i see that there is a new driver dated august 4 i will check on compaq website since my computer is a Compaq to see if this driver is there otherwise i will install the one from Realtek and see if it solves anything 

kind of strange though 




brucek said:


> When I go the Real Tek web site and look at the download driver software for my regular RealTek card versus the ALC260 software for your card, it seems that yours has features for high resolution 192Khz dacs and X64 audio codecs in the cards driver software. Fancy stuff.
> 
> Unfortunately John (author of REW) is away on travel until later this week. He could comment on this better than myself. He may chime in if he fires up his laptop though.
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Please use the option in the soundcard menu to generate a debug file and either post that or email it to me, might be able to see from that what needs to be selected.


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

JohnM said:


> Please use the option in the soundcard menu to generate a debug file and either post that or email it to me, might be able to see from that what needs to be selected.



Here it is hope you will be able to find the problem


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

To fix the Wave volume control problem, go into the Soundcard menu and use the "Wave Control Name" menu to set the name to "Sons wave". That should get you a bit further.


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

JohnM said:


> To fix the Wave volume control problem, go into the Soundcard menu and use the "Wave Control Name" menu to set the name to "Sons wave". That should get you a bit further.



Call me stupid but in my task bar i right click on the sound icon and i opened both the volume control panel and the audio configuration and i do not see anything pertaining to wave control name , i can adjust volume type of speaker use windows sounds, define devices to use for recording and reading music that 's about it


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Soundcard menu in REW.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Soundcard menu in REW


And a picture of it... 










brucek


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for your Help Bruce and John now the wave is no longer gray out and a quick test seems to get rew to work properly 

i will test it tomorrow 



brucek said:


> And a picture of it...
> 
> View attachment 534
> 
> ...


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

*another stupid question*

Good evening all ,

ok now that i have resolve my sound problem another stupid question arise......i connected my sound card output to the right tape input of my AVR635 therefore when i engage the tape input of the avr i can hear the computer sound coming from the right front speaker....

Now how will be able to get the sound from the sub to use rew to equalize it and after use the sub and mains for integration

alain


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Now how will be able to get the sound from the sub to use rew to equalize it and after use the sub and mains for integration


If you have the mains set to small and crossover to 80Hz (for example), then when you feed the Tape or CD or AUX input (I use a Y-splitter to feed both left and right channels - but not necessary), sound will come from both the sub and mains for integration. For sub only, simply disconnect the main speaker wires (carefully with the power off).

brucek


----------

